# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  Πωλειται SONY Xperia Z1 compact

## KOKAR

δίνεται τοσο χαμηλά γιατι χρειάζεται αλλαγη η οθόνη ( παρουσιάζει ενα ξεθώριασμα στο κέντρο )
δίνεται για ανταλλακτικά η για επισκευή ( ακομα και ετσι μπορεί δουλεύει κανονικά εκτός του ξεθωριασματος )
η οθονη στο ebay https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/For-Sony-...cAAOSwnjZcIgDm

τα χαρακτηριστικα του τηλεφώνου 
https://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia...mpact-5753.php

53121611_2060098130710124_781781663888703488_n.jpg 53469177_638004193301229_1519499252538015744_n.jpg 53516232_369587780551381_2313158502454919168_n.jpg 53678166_882856628773049_1906750125468811264_n.jpg

τιμη 25€

----------

